# Final Fantasy X HD In "Early Development



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2012)

> Back at Tokyo Game Show, Shinji Hashimoto announced Square Enix was working on _Final Fantasy X _for PlayStation 3 and PlayStation Vita to celebrate the game’s tenth anniversary. Specific details about the title were not announced at the time.
> 
> German games magazine M! Games reports _Final Fantasy X_ for HD devices is early in development. _Final Fantasy X_ producer Yoshinori Kitase also told to the magazine he will be involved with this version to make sure the* quality is the same as the original.*



Source
o boy here we go again


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2012)

It would be great if it weren't a Sony exclusive...


----------



## pgimps (Jan 2, 2012)

Not to troll or anything, but PCSX2 + 1080p Monitor + PS3 Controller is Final Fantasy X in HD and it has been here way longer than this


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

Valwin said:


> > _Final Fantasy X_ producer Yoshinori Kitase also told to the magazine he will be involved with this version to make sure the* quality is the same as the original.*
> 
> 
> o boy here we go again


You're taking this the wrong way. He wants it to be exactly the same as the original, don't know why he needs to be there, it's just upping the textures unless they're fully making it HD.



Zerosuit connor said:


> LoL, really oh boy, Final Fantasy 10 wasn't brilliant but it wasn't to bad either.


Japan says you're wrong


pgimps said:


> Not to troll or anything, but PCSX2 + 1080p Monitor + PS3 Controller is Final Fantasy X in HD and it has been here way longer than this


that's a totally different thing, they aren't upscaling.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 2, 2012)

LoL, really oh boy, Final Fantasy 10 wasn't brilliant but it wasn't to bad either.


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Japan says you're wrong




FFX says Japan's wrong. It was cack....worst FF since FFTA, and worst FF on the PS2.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 2, 2012)

It'd be cool if there was some kind of twist and this came out on the 360.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 2, 2012)

it the same game (maybe the same as the international version)
but it may have even more add to it and many other tweks and changes

but it will still be the SAME FFX that is on the Ps2

one thing that maybe nice
is

you buy the ps3 and vita versions
the SAME save can be used for both


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't care what Japan says, I don't care what US says, I don't care what the F the pope say; the 250 hours I spent on a save file for FFX high school was some of the best 250 hours I spent on a game.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2012)

Gimme DQ VIII instead, kthxbai.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, Square Enix, you don't have to.

Seriously, you don't have to. You can stop, it's okay.


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Gimme DQ VIII instead, kthxbai.



QFT....DQ VIII JotCK was an amazing RPG filled with charm and fun. FFX .....wasn't.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 2, 2012)

Hehe...



Spoiler



FFVII Remake instead


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

Do we really need this in *every* thread guys?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would not mind this game at all. I'm actually happy there's gonna be FF-X for PS3. I played the game for ps2 but only got up to Anima and then it was R.I.P., ps2. A sad day it was...

I've wanted for a long time to replay FF-X but there was a lack of motivation to buy a ps2 since i got a ps3.....

Remaking it without any added features kinda sucks though...Would have liked a few extra goodies.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 2, 2012)

From what I gathered, X is a pretty good game and people were excited for the remake when it was announced. Whats with all the Final Fantasy X hate?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> From what I gathered, X is a pretty good game and people were excited for the remake when it was announced. Whats with all the Final Fantasy X hate?



Because people bawww about FF all the time.

X had a rather shitty storyline and characters but the gameplay was pretty solid.


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Do we really need this in *every* thread guys?



Yes until people realise X-2 is better....



Guild McCommunist said:


> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> > From what I gathered, X is a pretty good game and people were excited for the remake when it was announced. Whats with all the Final Fantasy X hate?
> ...



And X-2's is better still.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2012)

xist said:


> And X-2's is better still.



Which make X instantly bad?

I'm certainly no FFX lover but it is rather annoying to see every thread even involving FFX to be full of bawww. I feel like maybe it's just because it's a PS3/Vita exclusive (even though FFX was a PS2 exclusive so why people would even complain about Sony exclusivity on this is beyond me).


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope they re-dub some scenes or at least give us the option to use the original japanese voices.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5FTJxfV3pc[/youtube]


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2012)

Personally I don't see any reason for this not to be on the Wii.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> From what I gathered, X is a pretty good game and people were excited for the remake when it was announced. Whats with all the Final Fantasy X hate?



http://spoonyexperiment.com/category/game-reviews/final-fantasy-x/


i liked the game , but the character  bored me too much to finish the game


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 2, 2012)

Jax said:


> I hope they re-dub some scenes or at least give us the option to use the original japanese voices.


I'm fairly sure this part is bad in Japanese too.
Because it's supposed to be awkward as frick.


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Which make X instantly bad?



Of course not, that would be loony. The problem is that the hype surrounding X and the subsequent panning of X-2 and XII is clearly deranged, and in this instance the only good FFX fanboy is a dead one. On the PS2 the best FF is FFXII International by a country mile, and given time for people to actually play the thing would attract a far wider audience to the game/system than something so rooted in the doldrums as X.

X was not only criminally dull, but it had those immensely tedious puzzle temples which i envision being disastrous on a portable console.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is this being posted again? We got the news a few months ago FF-X was getting a HD treatment and would be out early-mid 2012.

Next time use the search button.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 3, 2012)

Jax said:


> I hope they re-dub some scenes or at least give us the option to use the original japanese voices.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-5FTJxfV3pc[/youtube]


That scene was awful. I had to quit the game right after that cutscene so I could go wash away the shame that had filled my ears.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 3, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they re-dub some scenes or at least give us the option to use the original japanese voices.
> ...


Yea, like I was saying, it's that bad in Japanese too because it's supposed to be.


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik4JI4D7rZQ[/youtube]



The dub is kind of spot on actually.
At least for the awkward laugh.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 3, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Jax said:
> ...


In the Japanese dub, he sounds like Gilbert Gottfried. That's pretty much awesome.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 3, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Jax said:
> ...


...were those...seagulls??


----------



## Celice (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't played the original game, and never found a reason to :/ Unless this somehow moseys its way to the PC I probably won't play this one either


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they re-dub some scenes or at least give us the option to use the original japanese voices.
> ...



The actor didn't sell "awkward", though.

Some clearly forced chuckles? Yeah, that would work. A robotic imitation of a dying goose? That's just overacting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2012)

xist said:


> FFX says Japan's wrong. It was cack....worst FF since FFTA, and worst FF on the PS2.



I beg to differ, Final Fantasy X-2 anyone?

(*Proceeds to start gag reflex*)

How anyone could like this game is better than FFX is beyond me.  FFX-2 was *far* worse.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 3, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > FFX says Japan's wrong. It was cack....worst FF since FFTA, and worst FF on the PS2.
> ...




FFX-2 was indeed worse that FFx one  the worse FF game ever

why are we getting this in HD and not FF7  cuz last time i check some group of people not me seem to like that better don't get me wrong FF7 is not great but is no FF10  aleast


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 3, 2012)

xist said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Japan says you're wrong
> ...



Funny seeing as how FFTA was the last good Final Fantasy game Square actually made, every other game they have made since FFTA2 has been tripe aside from the remake of the original Tactics game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, how can ANYONE like the game I MYSELF dislike?? It's just ridiculous and they are wrong!

FFX was pretty good, one of the only select few games I put a bit of time into. I'd probably buy this game seeing as my PS2 is dying and so is my FFX disc...


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 3, 2012)

All this hate going towards a game remake that was announced much much earlier than now; your opinion isn't fact, if you have nothing else but trashy unneeded comments to say, don't say it .
I for one am anticipating it very much as it is one of *MY *best games of all time, the music was amazing.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2012)

ComplicatioN said:


> All this hate going towards a game remake that was announced much much earlier than now; your opinion isn't fact, if you have nothing else but trashy unneeded comments to say, don't say it .
> I for one am anticipating it very much as it is one of *MY *best games of all time, the music was amazing.



Yes, how dare people share their opinions on a video game on a video game forum. Those rapscallions!

How is someone saying they don't like the game at hand any less constructive than someone saying that they do like it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2012)

senix are fucking useless these days all they can make now is crappy ff what happened to the good games they used to make like mana and chrono trigger can't they make anything else except fucking FF they should just quit NOW.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 3, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...


While remakes of 7-9 would be awesome, they'll likely never happen. They'd have to completely redo all the prerendered stuff, which is just too much of an undertaking. There are PC versions of 7 and 8 if anyone's interested, and I do believe there's actually something of a modding scene for 7.

Also, give it a rest people, FFX wasn't that bad.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> senix are fucking useless these days all they can make now is crappy ff what happened to the good games they used to make like mana and chrono trigger can't they make anything else except fucking FF they should just quit NOW.


trolololol.

They still make mana games, theyre just dungeon crawlers now and chrono trigger was just as good as any FF on the SNES (except mystic quest).  And of course Enix had nothing to do with those games, It was just Square back then.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2012)

they havn't made a mana game (a good one) in years all they care about now is their precious FF which by the way DIED after VII the FF games these days are a fucking joke all they care about is cramming as much HD cut scene crap into it you might as well call it a movie than a game! and the mmo ones are even worse buggy and boring as shit


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> they havn't made a mana game (a good one) in years all they care about now is their precious FF which by the way DIED after VII the FF games these days are a fucking joke all they care about is cramming as much HD cut scene crap into it you might as well call it a movie than a game!


Is that why VIII sold more than VII?

As i said they still make mana games, but they're dungeon crawlers now if thats not what youre into that is your opinion but whether or not it was a "good" game is relative to someone you actually has played the games, which im sure you have not. You troll almost as much as Guild does.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2012)

and as I said they havn't made a *GOOD *mana game in years only FF for the FF whores and NOTHING ELSE...ever again

SENIX ARE DEAD


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2012)

Mana?
Related to Final Fantasy X HD how?

Someone go make a Square Enix general thread and be done with all this stupid arguing inside every SE thread.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw the thread title and already knew what the posts would consist of.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Add trophy support for this and I'm sold.

I'd play this again just to listen to the Mt. Gagazet theme.


----------



## coolness (Jan 3, 2012)

ahw man why not making A KH HD i have the PS3 250 GB slim so i cannot play the old ps2 games 
or i need to wait for the 4.00 JB (That never is gonna release -_-)


----------



## xist (Jan 3, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> I saw the thread title and already knew what the posts would consist of.



Yes it's me banging the Final Fantasy X is horrible drum. BANG BANG BANG (Baddum Tish!)



DSGamer64 said:


> Funny seeing as how FFTA was the last good Final Fantasy game Square actually made, every other game they have made since FFTA2 has been tripe aside from the remake of the original Tactics game.



FFTA was an abomination. Given it followed FFT it's amazing how it managed to squeeze every ounce of fun, plot, customisation and character out of it and replace it with tedium and repitition.




prowler_ said:


> Someone go make a Square Enix general thread and be done with all this stupid arguing inside every SE thread.



The problem is that balance is needed to equal out all the FFX ignorance. The amount of people who never really played X2 and criticise it based on (poor) critic reviews and the Brotherhood of the Bro (or alternatively "My heterosexuality is too fragile to play this game so obviously it's awful") is staggering..

When you have posts like this...



the_randomizer said:


> I beg to differ, Final Fantasy X-2 anyone?
> 
> (*Proceeds to start gag reflex*)
> 
> How anyone could like this game is better than FFX is beyond me.  FFX-2 was *far* worse.



and this...


Valwin said:


> FFX-2 was indeed worse that FFx one  the worse FF game ever



Someone needs to shatter the illusion of X being OMG Great! As i mentioned earlier, X is merely going to grab some fanboy sales....if they really wanted to encourage a broader demographic they'd go the FFXII route for the Vita (and eliminate the compressed audio!!!).


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't like how you aim at bad guys in 12. If they remove the color lines then it would of been a good game. Has it stands, it one hell of annoying system to me.

Both 10 and 12 force you to power level early in the game. Other FF games never made you do that. Don't power level in either game right when you start out and you end up fucked a 1/4 threw the games.


----------



## xist (Jan 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Both 10 and 12 force you to power level early in the game. Other FF games never made you do that. Don't power level in either game right when you start out and you end up fucked a 1/4 threw the games.



You do know that's not true....neither X nor XII force power levelling to proceed (nor punish you if you haven't at a later stage). If anything the earlier ones in the series (pre-Sony era) are far worse for that...


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2012)

Also I agree with xist that I would've preferred XII HD instead, ONLY if it was IZJS.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 3, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5FTJxfV3pc[/youtube]

Now on HD?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2012)

xist said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Both 10 and 12 force you to power level early in the game. Other FF games never made you do that. Don't power level in either game right when you start out and you end up fucked a 1/4 threw the games.
> ...



BULL SHIT. I made the mistake of not power leveling in 10 on my first play threw. Soon as you get past Semor the first time, *â€‹you take*â€‹ 100% damage and killed by everything that moves. 12 more or less does the same thing to you, only earlier in the game.


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> BULL SHIT. I made the mistake of not power leveling in 10 on my first play threw. Soon as you get past Semor the first time, *â€‹you take*â€‹ 100% damage and killed by everything that moves. 12 more or less does the same thing to you, only earlier in the game.


lmao, unless you're running away from every random battle, the first Seymour battle is a joke and everything after it


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

Final Fantasy X... sounds good. It was the only Final Fantasy I ever liked. If they don't fuck it up (and since they're Square Enix I know they'll fuck it up, anyways) and if it looks a lot better than the PS2 version then it may be just the game I want to play.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Add trophy support for this and I'm sold.
> 
> I'd play this again just to listen to the Mt. Gagazet theme.


Never played the game, but damn, that's a nice song! I know how you feel, I feel the same way about DQ VIII songs, just wonderful. Downloaded some of them to play on my cellphone/music player.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 3, 2012)

xist said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny seeing as how FFTA was the last good Final Fantasy game Square actually made, every other game they have made since FFTA2 has been tripe aside from the remake of the original Tactics game.
> ...



sorry man, but that game was fun as hell... yeah it didnt had the epic story as it was aimed more to kids...
the game wasnt repetitive unless you wanted to unlock the judge... and getting all the special characters was always a great way to pass time...
also how can you compare a PSX game to a GBA game?!?!? after all it is a 300~700 mb game to a 3~ mb max, ofcourse it will have less customisation! but they compensated it by giving the 5 races



> The problem is that balance is needed to equal out all the FFX ignorance. The amount of people who never really played X2 and criticise it based on (poor) critic reviews and the Brotherhood of the Bro (or alternatively "My heterosexuality is too fragile to play this game so obviously it's awful") is staggering..



FFX-2 had way more customization i give you that... but that game was awfull... i tried to play it after finishing FFX but it was painfully to play it...

missions like go give 10 ballons to the people around the fountain in a moogle disguise... this is from the woman who saved the world, losing friends in the makings and so...

and the boss battles werent epic as they had been on X, maybe because i didnt got to play to much of the game, but they were small, didnt need any kind of strategy just hit and heal...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would I want shit in HD? XII would have been the more intelligent choice.


----------



## stylow (Jan 3, 2012)

coolness said:


> ahw man why not making A KH HD i have the PS3 250 GB slim so i cannot play the old ps2 games
> or i need to wait for the 4.00 JB (That never is gonna release -_-)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 3, 2012)

xist said:


> FFX says Japan's wrong. It was cack....worst FF since FFTA, and worst FF on the PS2.


*Looks at X-2* Yeah right.....


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't fully read this thread (just skimmed), but as my opinion stands, Final Fantasy X and X-2 as a whole are absolutely fantastic. Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced was EASILY the best installment in the Tactics series and is one of my personal favorite Final Fantasies of all time. XII is probably my least favorite console Final Fantasy, tying with the original Final Fantasy (the one that had like NO story), and my favorites are, in order from greatest to least, X, XIII, IV, VIII, VII.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Jan 3, 2012)

YES I LOVE FFX!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone needs to understand.

"To each their own"

Many people don't like it. Many people do like it. The thing though is that usually the people who don't like something are more vocal in their dislike. That doesn't mean because more people are complaining about it than there are arguing that it is good doesn't mean there is a greater number of dislikes to likes.

While I myself don't particularly care for the game as a whole, it was decent in some aspects. As far as why they went to remake this rather than something from the PSX line is, imo, mainly because of the setup that FFX has in comparison. The PSX FFs drew largely on pre-rendered environments, while FFX went with full 3D environments (most of the time). It's just easier to take something an improve it than to take something and redo it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2012)

SylvWolf said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



The PC remakes had excellent filtering for the graphics, but without mods, the music was pure garbage compared to the PSX counterparts. FFVIII had especially bad music on the PC version *shudder*.  But you're right, they should remake FF7 through FF9.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 4, 2012)

i started to play it again , just to finish it lol  


http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7194/dgsxghyxhy.png

i play on the pc , already sort of hd  compared to the original xD


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 4, 2012)

I was going to say it's too early for a remake, then I saw the release date. Omg I only played it last year! I'm more behind than I thought :S

Still it is only one console generation old, and a lot of the people who'd be interested in FFX probably still have a working PS2.


----------



## xist (Jan 5, 2012)

1NOOB said:


> i started to play it again , just to finish it lol
> 
> 
> http://img408.images.../dgsxghyxhy.png
> ...




The Original image looks better to me....


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jan 6, 2012)

Psyfira said:


> Still it is only one console generation old, and a lot of the people who'd be interested in FFX probably still have a working PS2.


I don't.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 6, 2012)

How about a brand new Chrono game instead?


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jan 6, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> How about a brand new Chrono game instead?


Seconded.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 6, 2012)

xist said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Japan says you're wrong
> ...



Oh come on, now you're just being harsh. It was a great title. Standard turn based RPG with lots of exploring. Unlike FFX-2 which was horrendous (though the battle system was sweet). I'd gladly get a Vita for FFX, easily my favorite FF behind VIII.


----------



## prowler (Jan 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Standard turn based RPG with lots of exploring. Unlike FFX-2 which was horrendous (though the battle system was sweet). I'd gladly get a Vita for FFX, easily my favorite FF behind VIII.


You call FFX-2 horrendous yet it is way more open than X and actually has exploring rather than a big straight path until the end.


----------

